# Online Anand Karaj



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 20, 2008)

Gurfateh

Das has come accross the online Nikah. Is it possible for us to have online Anand Karaj by the new maryada as propogated by Sikh Missionaries(in which circumventing is not there).What does Sangat says about this?


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 20, 2008)

:happy:


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 20, 2008)

amarsanghera said:


> :happy:


LOL :rofl!!:

the sangat is in too much "chardi kala" to say anything. :shifty:

Online anand karaj, eh? hmmm... well there are onling SGGS so why not online Anand Karaj?
We must lay down the pros and cons.


I got a pro
-no more walking!! 

I got a con
-no more walking!!  very unhealthy...


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 20, 2008)

here is another question

is online SGGS same as SGGS we have in Gurudwaras?

same means - reverence  etc


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 20, 2008)

btw which "Missionaries" are "propogating" this ?? and why not the usuasl Taksalis/sants/babas and derawallahs ?? Are they not Internet savvy ?? Almost all have their WEB PAGES/SITES and do activley Propogate their own Maryadas !!..In Fact derawallahs and jathas have MORE WEB SITES than any "missionaries"....

2. Muslims also have SMS nikah..and SMS divorces too !! So will we be wanting those as well ??

3. How about Online...cremations ?? 

Interesting ?? you bet.  The world is getting more and moe interesting..

Gyani JS:happy:


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 21, 2008)

Gurfateh

Well thing over here was that as there is no circumventing and couple sits in front of Guru Granth Sahib Ji.So at place "A"  we have Holy Text,Place " B " the priest,at place "c" the groom and at place "d" the bride.By video confersing it could be possible as we are moderen faith.

Coming to Sants,Taksal and Dera das did not want them to come here.As das liked this things of missionrries.If we give plea say X person is smoking and we should also smoke then it is not valid.

Coming to online cremation or say online birth.So far science has not reached such a realm but if there is a way we can consider this.

Hypothatically if we convert the body into enregy and assemble the carbonless parts using computer network online cremation is possible.But if conversion to energy and reconversion was possible then we could have made dead man alive so kindly forgive das if he has offended any of the idealogy but das was realy serious esspesialy in Areas where there is no Sikh prists or Sikh place of worship.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 21, 2008)

Gurfateh

Das came to know about such kind of Anand Karaj(without circumvention) in the magzine indiaawareness


http://indiaawareness.com/

We can further search from its past edition about the marrige by a couple in Pitampura Delhi where Anand Karaj was done with circumventing.

As spokesman is banned by Akal Takhat Sahib.In Gurudwaras of Delhi,which are under control of congress.Spokesman is sold by changed name of Indiaawareness.Even within thier stalls,if we could win the confidance of the seller we will get the copies of spokesman also under the table from the same stall.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 22, 2008)

interesting....but can a Registered Newspaper really have two "names" ?? Is that allowed ?? I dont think so.
1. The recent issue of IA has a stinging rebuke to Spokesman's Eks Ke Barak...membership list
Would a "twin" newspaper really do that to its own TWIN ?? Again i dont think so.
2. Lots of people read the Spokesman..including the Jathedars themselves (its necessary to know the real truth)....i have seen their pictures reading the Spokesman.... so no one actually obeys the so caled ADESH put together by the Media Salahkaar and another Jalandharee Punjabi newspaper editor to "ban" Spokesman...its circulation has steadily increased !!..and threatens to become the Number ONE Punjabi Daily...thats why attacks by ahsutosh..brahmin sabhas etc etc are arranged from tiem to time...to block its Railgaddee speed towards Numero UNO !!
3. Its the Only Punjabi daily that is a daily MUST for Internet Sikhs......I had no trouble buying it anywhere - Jalandhar..chandigarh..delhi..kapurthala..amritsar..ludhaina....BUT one had to be EARLY..or it would be SOLD OUT.

Online Cremations..I didnt mean it that way..what i meant was  a cremation with an ONLINE video Confrence type of Granthi reciting ardass etc....Virtual Granthi..!!

4. MY Parents/Grand parents all ahd their Anand Karaj STANDING in SGGS Hazooree and no circumabulation. ALL 4 Lavan were read and sung while they stood infront of SGGS. This was around 60 years ago..in PUNJAB.

Gyani JS:happy:


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 26, 2008)

Gurfateh


> -
> interesting....but can a Registered Newspaper really have two "names" ?? Is that allowed ?? I dont think so.
> ----


Gyani Sahib Ji when the governemt is behind any organisation then such things are possible.Jab Congress Meharban to Gadha Pehalwan.
Das has observed that in order to avoid the wrath of Sikhs these guys intialy tell that they are from one which is not banned.(they live in insecurty complex) if yourself want the daetails das can PM you as some of thier members are great friends of Das.
In India there are councils like that of docters,Engineers,advoacates etc.
On the recent attack on spokesman when they blame RSS for that,There was a complaint made on them  in press council for false propganda.It was found thyat they are not its member at all.It can be confirmed by yourself.
So to reach out to Sikh masses in Gurudwaras under control of congress,this is thier way to decive the sangat.


> 1. The recent issue of IA has a stinging rebuke to Spokesman's Eks Ke Barak...membership list
> Would a "twin" newspaper really do that to its own TWIN ?? Again i dont think so.


They have opposed Ragi Darshan Singh's Sikh parlaiment also.By this was they in fact try to shamm that they are differant.(there is site of sikhmarg.com which has details of all thefraternity).
In fact IA guys write wrong about Sarna also but Sarna allows them to sit in Gurudwaras under thier control.So it is well planned stretegy as spokesman wants Sikhs to not to be separted from India but live in fear of RSS so support congress.They write against congress also a lot.But till amrinder was CM of Punjab they were having a good time as tenders etc. were given in thier news paper.
Fact is that by now they have become short of money so they are aggresvily working to have Ekas Ke Bareek. 
As we see that there are good lot of Akli leaders who are one with RSS but snub them from outside.
So in the same way decption or showing decptive charecter is thier work.Das is working with both the parites so does he knows.Das was introduced to one of IA person with another old timer of spkesman.This freind of das,when he met das first(the latter one) also told das that he is from IA.



> 2. Lots of people read the Spokesman..including the Jathedars themselves (its necessary to know the real truth)....i have seen their pictures reading the Spokesman.... so no one actually obeys the so caled ADESH put together by the Media Salahkaar and another Jalandharee Punjabi newspaper editor to "ban" Spokesman...



Well over here das is talking about sale of the papper in the Gurudwara Sahib.
If Singh Sahiban read it then also it does not means that they approve it but rather they could be in a position to get the way the panthic opponent to them works.
Coming to the photographs das will show that how deceptive photos are published in this news paper.(we see that Single Prakash is proven to be of double over here) if yourself permit to post those pages of the papper.
Das is not supporting ban on it but trying to potray the back door entry.
Had das got the hidden camra then das would have carried out the sting operation of spokesman leing benith the table of indiawarenss stalls.
So again for two things.
1. How could there be two names of the same.
a .one is origeoanla
b.The other one is sham to decive.
possilbe due to the Governemt of India support.



> its circulation has steadily increased !!..and threatens to become the Number ONE Punjabi Daily...thats why attacks by ahsutosh..brahmin sabhas etc etc are



Well by making false hue and cry and sensestioanlising the false things it may sometime appears that due to the govt machinary that thigns are at high end.
Das agrees that one attack was done on the behest of ideiaot Badal ie his satsangis of Asutosh.
But Brahmin attack was a handiwork of amrinder himself and Shiv Sean supported spokesman also.Reason. spokesman is short of money and wants to start a TV Channel as soon as possible.Central Govt will try to let Sikhs have channel by thier own money.As on the very next day of attack.Good lots of news was there about the attack as if it was prepaired even before the attack.


> 3. Its the Only Punjabi daily that is a daily MUST for Internet Sikhs......I had no trouble buying it anywhere - Jalandhar..chandigarh..delhi..kapurthala..amritsar ..ludhaina....BUT one had to be EARLY..or it would be SOLD OUT.


Respected Gyani Sahib,Sometimes they tell people abraod that they are becoming super and protecting the panthic interest and thier reader ship is increaseing so that they may get good lot of fincial support.
There are further more offical secret regarding to internal intelligence agency of central government.Panthic boides are aware of it.


> Online Cremations..I didnt mean it that way..what i meant was a cremation with an ONLINE video Confrence type of Granthi reciting ardass etc....Virtual Granthi..!!


They are possible when say a Sikh dies in space or in remote battle field from where delivery of cropse away is not possbile and cremation/burial/funral has to be done there and then.


> 4. MY Parents/Grand parents all ahd their Anand Karaj STANDING in SGGS Hazooree and no circumabulation. ALL 4 Lavan were read and sung while they stood infront of SGGS. This was around 60 years ago..in PUNJAB.


That was something new to das but could be followed online.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 28, 2008)

so what is your view of online or cyber sex?


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 29, 2008)

amarsanghera said:


> so what is your view of online or cyber sex?



*Note: At the risk of appearing to be a prude -- which I probably am -- please consider the above question takes us off the topic of the thread. The previous comments related to cyber this and cyber that were offered in order to provide examples and counter-examples to explore and investigate the topic at hand, which is Online Anand Karaj. 

In my humble opinion, starting a discussion about our opinions of cyber sex is different and we should not discuss it here but on a different thread if we need to discuss it at all. :advocate:
*


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 29, 2008)

adji

i respect your judgement as the final one, my mistake

i brought this only to ask a question:

if relationships can be created online(like online anand karaj), why can't they be consummated online too(cyber) ?

do i sound logical or am i going off the tangent? 

Though i agree, discusing it takes us into mature realm, which may warrant different thread.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't answer your question veer ji. This is for the experts.


----------



## pk70 (Aug 30, 2008)

if relationships can be created online(like online anand karaj), why can't they be consummated online too(cyber) ?( quote amarsanghera ji)

*amarsanghera ji*
*Building relationship on line cannot be compared with taking  an oath in presence of Guru and some live witnesses, on  the line, papers still need to be notarized. Checking on a box doesn't guarantee it that it is done by the same person who agrees to it. So think about your question! *


----------



## lionprinceuk (Sep 16, 2008)

Firstly, before SGPC made Anand Karaj act, or Anand marriage act, many sehajdhari sikhs practised their own cultural marriages. I beleive it was firstly the original Nirankari sect to introduce Anand Karaj to sehajdharis, and then SGPC made the nirankari style as the mainstream style. However, also I have read that this style goes in the opposite direction the the original nihang khalsa style. 
Since Anand Karaj is openly available for everyone these days, then we might as well take advantage of it 

In regards to marriage, a marriage is usually accepted as long as it happens in front of family. 

But I have seen types of marriages in  music videos and dramas, and maybe based on old love stories where the couple have got married away from their parents, secretly.
For example, they go into the mandir, and in one scenaraio a couple put hars (the india necklace type thing) onto each other and accept each other as husband and wife.

I also saw a scene where the couple were in a Shere wali mata mandir, and the man put the red mark on the woman's forehead (I believe it is called sindoor) and they accepted each other as husband and wife.

So is it acceptable if 2 people accept each other as husband and wife, then the rest of society will recognise them as married?

Also, as we see in modern society, couples accept each other as partners, but instead of accepting themselves as married, they call themselves boyfriend and girlfriend instead? So in a society that can accept bf-gf relationship, then I think any form of marriage should be acceptable (maybe to the discretion of the parents), even if it lacks any ceremony. Because I choose to respect a couple who call themselves husband and wife.


----------

